# Crows and Motorcycle Chain Lube



## Smitty (Nov 19, 2004)

OK, 

Cyndi was out and about this morning with the kiddo in her brand new Kelty baby backpack (an early XMAS present to get ready for backpacking...) and was really irritated by a bunch of crows (of which we seem to have an abundance).  

She tried to shooh [sp?] them off, but that didn't work, so she grabbed the BB gun (a lousy Daisy pump - I like the 'Ol Red Rider better!), and took a shot and missed.  She then remembered that I had said that the sights on the "crappy" BB gun were off, so she reloaded and aimed at the FULL can of chain lube sitting right next to my motorcycle, which, when hit clean on, promptly SPEWED ALL OVER THE PLACE!  (a geyser she said, between laughing...)

The good news is that she actually cleaned the bike instead of just telling me about it.  She also scared the crap outta the crows...

(I've got the best wife - she also got steaks because she thought I'd be mad...but I couldn't stop laughing   )

That and she has 3 degrees, getting a Masters, and is working on a Phd.  All I have is a degree in Ranch Managment...(At least she knows how to pick out the good meat though!)

If I had done it I would have to eat CROW (and they're NAAASTY!)

Take care & have fun,

Smitty


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 19, 2004)

Well you may wonder what I'm about to say has to do with your post...

This Saturday gone, I bought a new hi-fi system. i'd wanted fairly good quality for years, and I'd been putting up with a cheapo system for long enough.

I bought a lovely pair of Mordaunt Short bookshelf speakers on a six-week trial basis. I placed them on top of my cheap and nasty Ikea stands and decided that I would eventually need to get proper, audiophile stands.  I told my lodger (who can be clumsy) to be careful when walking around the speakers as they were not fixed to the stands.

On Sunday morning, I woke to find that my lodger had drilled 4 four-inch screws into each speaker to fix them to the stands I was about to throw away.

I didn't laugh.

I hate him.

The connection?...

Only that I want to borrow your BB gun Smitty.


----------



## Felix Atagong (Nov 19, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> That and she has 3 degrees, getting a Masters, and is working on a Phd.



...and having a gun at home? Where do these degrees, masters and phds come from: Browning University?

(I don't want to start an argument, I'm against guns, that's all)


----------



## Smitty (Nov 19, 2004)

> The connection?...
> 
> Only that I want to borrow your BB gun Smitty.


Nah, the sights are off...Or are they?  I'll lend you my 9mm...  

Felix, no offense taken about guns; I'm just used to carrying them as I grew up hunting & sporting and in ranching it's a necessity, be it for putting down sick animals quickly and humanely, or killing something as innocuous as that silly little 5' rattlesnake that just spooked the horse that launched you.  (I don't like snakes...but they are tasty...)

A gun is just a tool and can be misused like anything else, but it all comes down to this: tools don't kill people (they are just inanimate objects after all), people do.  I.E. most domestic violence cases (here) don't involve guns until the recipient of the beating defends herself...

Take care,

Smitty


----------



## Felix Atagong (Nov 19, 2004)

As I am a veggie too, I will never be able to taste your rattlesnake-stew!


----------



## The Tamer (Nov 19, 2004)

Felix Atagong said:
			
		

> As I am a veggie too, I will never be able to taste your rattlesnake-stew!


Surely we we're meant to eat animals!? Otherwise, they wouldn't have been made out of meat.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 19, 2004)

That is too funny Smitty!!!

So you got a clean bike out of it, scared away the crows, steak dinner *and* an apologetic wife?!?


----------



## Smitty (Nov 19, 2004)

> So you got a clean bike out of it, scared away the crows, steak dinner and an apologetic wife?!?


Yup...I haven't even ventured to tell her how lucky I am yet!  :wink: 

To top it all off I was planning on washing it this weekend, because we're selling it!

Smitty

P.S. I love vegetables; they're just too **** hard to fit in the pot...


----------

